# The Chrismas "Do"



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Well, was my xmas work do last night. Was pretty cool and I managed not to get paralytic like I normally do. 

I work for a Logistics Company, so there were a whole load of hairy arse drivers there and the office staff... once we got to the tables we found paper (pea) shooters, balloon rockets, and various objects that meant our section of the dining hall erupted into complete chaos... we certainly did ourselve proud, I really cant remember being part of anything more chaotic! it was more like a riot!

Its been organised since the beginning of the year and took place at a Holiday Camp/Home type place... I lucked out as I got a 6 berth Lodge at the last minute for the wife and I and this place was huge!! just like a mini house log cabin. We kinda wanted to move out of the flat and move in there!  definately want to go back and hire one of these lodges during the summer months for a long weekend or something.

Anyhow.... hope everyone enjoyed their Christmas outings this year. HoHoHO.


----------

